# PlayGround



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

KatGurl and MOB... This is your Playground.. play nice 
We adults will be watching  *sweet smile*


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

Your giving me a PLAYGROUND! :erg:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

Make him shave his feet.  Hobbits have hairy...feet.

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

Speaking of shaving, I need to! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your giving me a PLAYGROUND! :erg: *



Ok you hairy footed hobbit.. yes  but you have to share your playground.. otherwise I'll send you to the dungeon and like Mr. Kaith said.. shave your feet before coming in again..

Beside's it's much easier to keep track of you on the playground with KatGurl then  reading all  over the board


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok you hairy footed hobbit.. yes  but you have to share your playground.. otherwise I'll send you to the dungeon and like Mr. Kaith said.. shave your feet before coming in again..
> 
> Beside's it's much easier to keep track of you on the playground with KatGurl then  reading all  over the board  *




Okay you can all stop it now......your making me sound like a pedophile


----------



## D_Brady (Aug 19, 2003)

I'll be sitting in the car watching by the fence behave or I'll turn the playground into Death Race 2003.

 always around .... Katgurls dad.:xwing:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

Okay your not gonna leave me here with him watching are you? *Is very scared*


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

*takes out some magic chalk, and draws more to the playground* *jumps in the big pool she drew *


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

Uh oh MOB.  Dads Watching.

I hear he's got friends with passports and plane tickets already to go....  The one guy makes Scott Steiner look like Pee Wee Herman I hear....

Better be a good little hobbit.


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

I gotta go to Karate soon. I only got a few minutes left.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * I gotta go to Karate soon. I only got a few minutes left. *




Hmmmmmm......maybe I can escape then!


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmmmm......maybe I can escape then!  *



*draws a cage over MOB* mwahahaha!!!! *erases it* *mutters: I'm half good also *


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **draws a cage over MOB* mwahahaha!!!! *erases it* *mutters: I'm half good also * *




Your one crazy girl!


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your one crazy girl!  *


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok you hairy footed hobbit.. yes  but you have to share your playground.. otherwise I'll send you to the dungeon and like Mr. Kaith said.. shave your feet before coming in again..*



And wipe your feet off on the mat before entering. I get peeved when tracking mud.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *I'll be sitting in the car watching by the fence behave or I'll turn the playground into Death Race 2003.
> 
> always around .... Katgurls dad.*



No worries sir. I will keep an eyeball on the young lad to make sure he stays in line.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Okay your not gonna leave me here with him watching are you? *Is very scared*  *



You'd better start getting used to dad's watching you with every step you take with their daughters around.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * I gotta go to Karate soon. I only got a few minutes left. *



Have fun and learn lots.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Have fun and learn lots. *



AS long as it ain't IKKO, she'll be alright.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *AS long as it ain't IKKO, she'll be alright. *



Hang on there jack!!!!.......The Goldendragon & I were just chatting over some good stuff yesterday


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hang on there jack!!!!.......The Goldendragon & I were just chatting over some good stuff yesterday *



If it was about me, it was good!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *If it was about me, it was good! *



Your name didn't come up this time.


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

*looks at everyone* .... what are you big people doing in the playground? *pushes the adults beond the gate and closes it* *draws two beds away from each other* *climbs into one and just lays there, looking at the adults*


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Your name didn't come up this time. *



I know, you ran out of time!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **looks at everyone* .... what are you big people doing in the playground? *pushes the adults beond the gate and closes it* *draws two beds away from each other* *climbs into one and just lays there, looking at the adults* *



Hey, I was just passing by.........................


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **looks at everyone* .... what are you big people doing in the playground? *pushes the adults beond the gate and closes it* *draws two beds away from each other* *climbs into one and just lays there, looking at the adults* *




Meow KatGurl,

I refuse to grow up, and I am very Childish 

(* Pulls out the comic books and a flash light to read them by *)


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **looks at everyone* .... what are you big people doing in the playground? *pushes the adults beond the gate and closes it* *draws two beds away from each other* *climbs into one and just lays there, looking at the adults* *



*removes the beds...replacing them with Monkeybars and swings... now then.. 

carry on kids.. *sweet smile*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

I can vouch for Rich being childlike.  I swear, last time we spared, I think he giggled.

I know I did.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *AS long as it ain't IKKO, she'll be alright. *


Hey Who said you could pee in the sandbox?:2pistols:


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey KatGurl, draw a tree with a tire swing so that ape Ricardo has something to play on too!


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 20, 2003)

*MoB sits in corner realising he is most mature guy around*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I can vouch for Rich being childlike.  I swear, last time we spared, I think he giggled.
> 
> I know I did.  *




I resemble that remark!

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **MoB sits in corner realising he is most mature guy around* *



No you are NOT!
I AM

Nope you Cannot BE!

I AM

So There!   :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **removes the beds...replacing them with Monkeybars and swings... now then..
> 
> carry on kids.. *sweet smile* *



*wakes up on the swings* Oh well.... *starts swinging*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **wakes up on the swings* Oh well.... *starts swinging* *


 *tosses a couple of bean bags in for you..


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 20, 2003)

*sneaks out of the playground to McDonald's and comes back* *hands eveyone some food*


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **tosses a couple of bean bags in for you..  *


You have to install a few Puke...I mean Merry-Go-Rounds...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 20, 2003)

put in a water fountian so we can have mud fights

katgurl knows i act like a child
with all us aults here how can they have fun or is that the idea

comic books, running in the grass, climbing tress sounds like fun to me


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *put in a water fountian so we can have mud fights
> 
> katgurl knows i act like a child
> ...



 It's true. He's good at actin' like a kid also. 

*eats some twizzlers*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **MoB sits in corner realising he is most mature guy around* *



Give me a break Pal.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Give me a break Pal. *




Coming from the guy chilling in the playground.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Coming from the guy chilling in the playground....... *



I have to watch over you don't I?:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> We adults will be watching  *sweet smile* *



Quoting myself to Mr. MOB :rtfm:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

ok guys  someone distract Tess and KatGurl.  Its Power Wedgie time for MOB


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

*Chasing butterflies happily.. ignoring the boys and their silly antics*


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Chasing butterflies happily.. ignoring the boys and their silly antics* *


*chases Tess with a butterfly net*


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> **chases Tess with a butterfly net* *







*just stands and watches....*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Giggles and scampers after KatGurl .. I found a caterpillar .. wanna see?



Go here~!


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Giggles and scampers after KatGurl .. I found a caterpillar .. wanna see?
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic.  *puts the catapillers on a tree*


----------



## Ender (Aug 21, 2003)

*shoots the caterpillar with a beebee gun..*G


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> **chases Tess with a butterfly net* *



Can I visit Tess in the sanitarium?


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> **shoots the caterpillar with a beebee gun..*G *



:shrug: *starts drawing more anime pics*


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> **shoots the caterpillar with a beebee gun..*G *


Hey!  That's my wife's caterpillar....:btg:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 22, 2003)

Your all very strange people.......:shrug:


----------



## fist of fury (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your all very strange people.......:shrug: *



Moderator How did that happen!???


----------



## fist of fury (Aug 22, 2003)

*Wipes eyes* Clears head* Nope it says MOB moderator

kaith is giving out mod titles like a mcdojo belt mill.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2003)

Not quite.  Given the sheer amount of abuse MOB takes on a daily basis, he has handled it all in stride and in the joking manner it has (mostly) been given in.  There are many others his senior here who would have been blind with rage, but he's let it all slide by and chuckled along with us.  While he doesn't have the depth of knowledge at this time to tackle some of the more intense areas, it was decided among the staff that he did have the maturity to be given a chance.  He's also had more than a few insites in some 'nasty' situations that were well recieved.  MOB will be moderating the Humor forum along with Rich Parsons.
We will be continuing to expand our forum-specific moderator ranks as we go.

Now, as to the belt mill.... I'll be starting that up shortly.  I'm waiting on the certificate design proofs to come in.  So...who wants to be a MartialTalk Soke?  Only $15US 

:rofl: 

(Wanna bet in a year some putz will actually claim his MT Black Belt as a legit rank?) :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your all very strange people.......:shrug: *



And your POINT?


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *And your POINT? *




Point? Oh come on Tess......you know me better then that! When have I ever had a point! :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Not quite.  Given the sheer amount of abuse MOB takes on a daily basis, he has handled it all in stride and in the joking manner it has (mostly) been given in.  There are many others his senior here who would have been blind with rage, but he's let it all slide by and chuckled along with us.  While he doesn't have the depth of knowledge at this time to tackle some of the more intense areas, it was decided among the staff that he did have the maturity to be given a chance.  He's also had more than a few insites in some 'nasty' situations that were well recieved.  MOB will be moderating the Humor forum along with Rich Parsons.
> We will be continuing to expand our forum-specific moderator ranks as we go.
> 
> ...



Yeah.....so there FOF


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Point? Oh come on Tess......you know me better then that! When have I ever had a point! :shrug: *



hehee yeppers ~!!  just the one on your hat you sometimes have to put on 

though we've all worn that particular pointy hat at one time or another in here *G*


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Given the sheer amount of abuse MOB takes on a daily basis, he has handled it all in stride and in the joking manner it has (mostly) been given in. There are many others his senior here who would have been blind with rage, but he's let it all slide by and chuckled along with us



That's because, unlike some of us "adults", MOBster's ego has not outgwrown his backside and that is what most often gets us into trouble.  Congrats, MOBster.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *That's because, unlike some of us "adults", MOBster's ego has not outgwrown his backside and that is what most often gets us into trouble.  Congrats, MOBster. *




lol, ego, I have no ego and thats the truth, I can win or lose, makes no differant to me. And Im really REALLY hard to piss off, which is why people think I am mocking them in like everything....because they are getting there all emotional and stuff and heres me smiling and dancing and not really caring


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 22, 2003)

Hands towels to those crying
All those danceing in the cow pasture wash your feet
makes a paper airplane to fly in the hot air


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Make him shave his feet.  Hobbits have hairy...feet.
> 
> :rofl: *



Eek, they do.  So hairy you could get lost in all of it....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *(Wanna bet in a year some putz will actually claim his MT Black Belt as a legit rank?)*



Yes, you too for only 19.95 can also claim your rank as black belt in ............:rofl: 

Sorry Kaith I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah.....so there FOF  *



Take what?????.......


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, you too for only 19.95 can also claim your rank as black belt in ............:rofl:
> 
> Sorry Kaith I couldn't pass it up. *



Hey, don't laugh, I got mine on the easy payment plan through MT!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, don't laugh, I got mine on the eadsy payment plan through MT! *



Just add it to your list of credentials then.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Just add it to your list of credentials then.:rofl: *



Then, you know how deadly I am!:samurai:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Then, you know how deadly I am!:samurai: *




:lookie: 
Um, yeah, I guess.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:lookie:
> Um, yeah, I guess. *



I see I got you on the ropes....................:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I see I got you on the ropes....................:boxing: *



 

_(comes out of the corner, ready to brawl)_


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Point? Oh come on Tess......you know me better then that! When have I ever had a point! :shrug: *


Looked at the top of your head lately?


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, don't laugh, I got mine on the easy payment plan through MT! *


There is so much Havoc I wreak off of that statement.....


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> 
> (comes out of the corner, ready to brawl) *



Sorry, the bell just rang, and I won by points, this round.(Man, you look wasted)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sorry, the bell just rang, and I won by points, this round.(Man, you look wasted) *



Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yesterday I climbed 1367 feet on a stairmaster in 10 minutes. Then I biked 3.0 miles in 10 minutes. Wasted nothing. Where were you today when I was working chest, Huh?????? 30 minutes to perform 7 sets of Incline barbell presses, 4 sets of Incline cable flies, 3 sets of flat dumb bell flies, 4 sets of Decline barbell presses, 3 sets of decline cable flies.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yesterday I climbed 1367 feet on a stairmaster in 10 minutes. Then I biked 3.0 miles in 10 minutes. Wasted nothing. Where were you today when I was working chest, Huh?????? 30 minutes to perform 7 sets of Incline barbell presses, 4 sets of Incline cable flies, 3 sets of flat dumb bell flies, 4 sets of Decline barbell presses, 3 sets of decline cable flies. *



The day before I had a 30 min run in this humidity, then lifted last nite, 245 on the bench 4 sets, 8 reps, lat work  50 lb dumbell , then 3 more sets of curls on the machine curls, 55 lb dumbell military presses, 4 sets of 12 reps, 12 lbs on neck work, 4 sets, 10 reps each.

 I'm ripped, and ready for you!:karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * I'm ripped, and ready for you!:karate: *



Excellent.

Now let's get started on one of those spear sets.


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

There is an awfull lot of testosterone out on this play ground.  Take it to Venice Beach you two.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *There is an awfull lot of testosterone out on this play ground.  Take it to Venice Beach you two. *



The beach sounds fine to me.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The beach sounds fine to me. *



I'm afraid of sharks.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm afraid of sharks. *



So am I but who said we were going into the water?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So am I but who said we were going into the water? *



Ok, bring food, we'll have a picnic on the beach.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, bring food, we'll have a picnic on the beach. *



Picnic, I though we were training?:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Picnic, I though we were training?:asian: *



Naw, don't wanna draw a crowd.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Naw, don't wanna draw a crowd. *



Alright, you can eat while I mess around with that spear then.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2003)

> Naw, don't wanna draw a crowd



Yep, ambulances and EMTs do tend to draw large crowds of people.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Yep, ambulances and EMTs do tend to draw large crowds of people. *



:rofl: Now you're talking.


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

I can see it now...
EMT: Ok, sir, what happened?
Jason:  I don't know, I just finished practicing.  I was cleaning it and it went off.
EMT:  and _ that_ explains the spear sticking out of his head?
Ricardo:  I told him not to play with sharp objects


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2003)

That's one of the funniest things I've read on here in a while.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's one of the funniest things I've read on here in a while.:rofl: *


I have my moments.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I have my moments. *



Do you know where Castillo has been lately? We haven't given him any shots lately.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Do you know where Castillo has been lately? We haven't given him any shots lately. *



I here, tired after a long day from struggling with Americas finest.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I here, tired after a long day from struggling with Americas finest.
> *



Maybe you need to retire from the big city, inner city schools and come out east where it's a little calmer.


----------



## Seig (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I here, tired after a long day from struggling with Americas finest.
> *


You in trouble with the cops again?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You in trouble with the cops again? *



I don't know about you but I don't have his bail money.:rofl:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't know about you but I don't have his bail money.:rofl: *



Neither do I....OH WELL!  Party time!
:drinkbeer artyon: opcorn:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Neither do I....OH WELL!  Party time!
> :drinkbeer artyon: opcorn: *



I'll drink to that! :drinkbeer


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You in trouble with the cops again? *



No, legal crap, they won't let me use my camera in my room unless it's an extreme situation. Even though the U.S. Justice Department says it's ok.


----------



## Seig (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, legal crap, they won't let me use my camera in my room unless it's an extreme situation. Even though the U.S. Justice Department says it's ok. *


Please tell me that's not what it sounds like......


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Please tell me that's not what it sounds like...... *



Hidden camera I have to document tall the idiots that go bad in there, so that I can save myself. They won't back me up.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hidden camera I have to document tall the idiots that go bad in there, so that I can save myself. They won't back me up. *



Well keep on doing your thing because it sounds like a good idea. I'm sure each yr. it gets a little worse. Try to save yourself against those rotten @ss s.o.b.'s. :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 29, 2003)

Thinking this needs to go to the Highest Mountain .  Let's keep the playground happy for the kids 

Tess


----------



## Seig (Aug 30, 2003)

My playground involves lots and lots of kicking....people.


----------



## D_Brady (Aug 30, 2003)

I got an email about the where about of Katgurl, She is trying to find away to include her self in my road trip to Virginia to attend a Paul Dye seminar.   She's crafty I must be cautious, she could repell from the ceiling at me any moment.

 God help me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *I got an email about the where about of Katgurl, She is trying to find away to include her self in my road trip to Virginia to attend a Paul Dye seminar.   She's crafty I must be cautious, she could repell from the ceiling at me any moment.*



KatGurl is aspring to become a woman.  .  All I can say to you friend is good luck. They are very crafty.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thinking this needs to go to the Highest Mountain .  Let's keep the playground happy for the kids *



I forgot where I was.  Sorry about my misuse of words here.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I forgot where I was.  Sorry about my misuse of words here. *



Don't let it happen again, or I'll put in a call to The " Queen of Pain."


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sits and wonders how so many adults can take over one playground*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *I got an email about the where about of Katgurl, She is trying to find away to include her self in my road trip to Virginia to attend a Paul Dye seminar.   She's crafty I must be cautious, she could repell from the ceiling at me any moment.
> 
> God help me. *



repelling KatGurls from the ceiling.. oh *twitches*  Keeping a keen eye on the look up~!!

Virginia eh.. where abouts?  We are in Shepherdstown,WV.. just over the border


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I forgot where I was.  Sorry about my misuse of words here. *



I'll arrange penance when you get here next month Jason


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Sits and wonders how so many adults can take over one playground* *



*clears throat* and who's playground did you attempt to infiltrate when you came aboard Mr. Muffet?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'll arrange penance when you get here next month Jason  *



Wear 2 pairs of shorts. That board is gonna sting!


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **clears throat* and who's playground did you attempt to infiltrate when you came aboard Mr. Muffet? *




Mr Muffet? We have nicknames now? I have to start paying more attention! :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2003)

Hush Hobbit-Boy.  :rofl: 


I just have 1 question.....who authorized the building of a ceiling on the playground?  Hmmm?  And while we're at it....lets discus those monkey bars....isn't gold plating just a bit much?

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hush Hobbit-Boy.  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...



That ceiling musta been erected during the night.. *looks towards Seig who's up at that ungodly hour*  

Gold plate???  Well I say~!!  That was supposed to be for my new wine goblets.. the artisans musta gotten the wrong address.. *chargined smile*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2003)

Mr Muffet.. your mailbox is full.. clean out that junk mail ~!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Mr Muffet.. your mailbox is full.. clean out that junk mail ~!! *



Done


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 30, 2003)

> *Sits and wonders how so many adults can take over one playground



It isn't often that we get to relive our childhood.  Don't worry though, no one is gonna take your milk money.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't let it happen again, or I'll put in a call to The " Queen of Pain." *



That's fine.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Sits and wonders how so many adults can take over one playground* *



Don't worry about it. Keep your brain cells for something else.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wear 2 pairs of shorts. That board is gonna sting! *



Is that the trick? Wear one than one pair of undies when getting a paddling.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *It isn't often that we get to relive our childhood.*



That's the truth.



> Don't worry though, no one is gonna take your milk money.



I might just for fun.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Bully :wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Bully :wah: *



I've been called many things in life but a Bully has never been one of them.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I've been called many things in life but a Bully has never been one of them.:rofl: *



Now we know who you really are !


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now we know who you really are ! *




Who......or what? *X-files music*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Who......or what? *X-files music* *



:EG:  You will never know.


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2003)

that no one acts the bully and beats anyone else up for their milk money.  Everyone deposit their milk money with me and I shall safeguard it.


----------



## Ender (Sep 1, 2003)

How about goat milk??


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *How about goat milk?? *



My guess is that you will be left alone with your goat milk.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 1, 2003)

> How about goat milk??


Did you bring the goat with you?  I hope so.  I don't think anyone arranged for a maintance crew to mow the grass out here.  Turn him lose and let him eat the grass low enough that we don't lose MOB in the high weeds.


----------



## Ender (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *My guess is that you will be left alone with your goat milk. *



ya think??!!*L


----------



## Seig (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Did you bring the goat with you?  I hope so.  I don't think anyone arranged for a maintance crew to mow the grass out here.  Turn him lose and let him eat the grass low enough that we don't lose MOB in the high weeds. *


You get to clean up after said goat.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 2, 2003)

> You get to clean up after said goat.



Aw, maaaan. *kicks dirt goes looking for shovel*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Aw, maaaan. *kicks dirt goes looking for shovel* *



Better you than me.


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Better you than me. *


Do you really want me to think about that?


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

I couldn't find a shovel but I did find this nifty ball peen hammer.....  Gyros anyone?:hammer:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I couldn't find a shovel but I did find this nifty ball peen hammer.....  Gyros anyone?:hammer: *



you bop em.. I'm not cleaning em.. but I 'll cook up some Gyro's.. you and Seig can eat to your hearts content..  stomachs too *G*   Poor baa baas.. ~!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

Catch me a Chicken.  I prefer Chicago Style Chicken Gyros.  MMMM.

(not to be confused with Chicago Style Hot dogs, completely different toppings)


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Catch me a Chicken.  I prefer Chicago Style Chicken Gyros.  MMMM.
> 
> (not to be confused with Chicago Style Hot dogs, completely different toppings) *



I prefer chicken gyros too.. lamb just has that 'taste'


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do you really want me to think about that? *



I would rather you didn't.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I couldn't find a shovel but I did find this nifty ball peen hammer.....  Gyros anyone?:hammer: *



Not in front of the kids. Silly.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I prefer chicken gyros too.. lamb just has that 'taste' *



I had good lamb steaks a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I had good lamb steaks a couple of weeks ago. *


It's a shame you can't find the gyro meat at the grocery store, I love that stuff.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2003)

> Not in front of the kids. Silly


Righto!  Maybe we could talk "Uncle" Seig into doin' story time over next to the swing set.  That way their attention is else where when I....um invite "Billy" to dinner.


----------



## Seig (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Righto!  Maybe we could talk "Uncle" Seig into doin' story time over next to the swing set.  That way their attention is else where when I....um invite "Billy" to dinner. *


Should I tell them "The Three Billy Goats Gruff"?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 5, 2003)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

> Should I tell them "The Three Billy Goats Gruff"?



Might ought to make that two billy goats gruff


----------



## Seig (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Might ought to make that two billy goats gruff *


I know!  One Bill Goat marinated and roasted!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It's a shame you can't find the gyro meat at the grocery store, I love that stuff. *



I haven't seen the meat since then.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Should I tell them "The Three Billy Goats Gruff"? *



Probably not in front of the kids. You know that MOB is very impressionable at his age.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

MOB is quite missing in action the goober.. Gee he's got a life even.. How rude to leave us high and dry around here..


----------



## KatGurl (Dec 2, 2003)

*sits on the swings and swings back and forth slowely*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 2, 2003)

NYA! KatGurl! tis a kawaii avatar ya got there! *grin*


*goes out and gently pushes the swing for her*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Katgurl~!! how's things going sweetie?  Missed you around here.. everything ok I hope?


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 3, 2003)

Didn't want to start a whole new thread for this so I figured this was the most suitable place for it.  My 9 year old daughter came in from school yesterday with a big grin on her face, all excited and a band-aid on her right palm.  "Daddy! I fell going down the hill to the bus stop this morning and did a front fall just like sensei showed us and I didn't even get hurt or nuttin'!"  I grinned at her and said "Great job!" and asked about the band aid... "Oh, that.  Well, when I fell my hand slid a little and I got a rock stuck in my hand so the teacher put a band aid on it when I told her about the front fall.  Can I tell sensei about it when we get to class on wednesday night?"  Of course I answered in the affirmative.  She has not had to use the aikido training for self defense luckily so this was her first "real" experience using something she had learned in class to protect herself.  She reacted instinctively and properly and it saved her a lot of injury... I don't know that I could have done so well... the hill she fell on is almost straight down.  Just the ramblings of a proud papa.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 3, 2003)

awwww that's a happy story indeed Letch~! *G*  I bet she's tickled ~!!  Let's hope she never has to use her training in a confrontation but it's sure good to know she's being trained for whatever comes her way~!!

.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Just the ramblings of a proud papa. *



and rightfully so

:asian:


----------

